# Magnet to slow power meter



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Hi peeps

I know I'll prop get slated for asking this but I'm looking to see if anybody knows the magnet strength that will help slow down an electricity meter?

If you don't or can't answer the kg pull strength then there's no need to reply

Thanks


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

B4


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

lock


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

None, aluminium discs now I believe.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

mark22 said:


> None, aluminium discs now I believe.


This


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> I know I'll prop get slated for asking this but I'm looking to see if anybody knows the magnet strength that will help slow down an electricity meter?
> 
> ...


TBH mate they don't work now.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

come on man, think of the poor energy companies.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

That's grand guys I appreciate the responses. I hear they did so that must of been a while ago.

Thanks again


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> come on man, think of the poor energy companies.


LOL


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Internal gas meters are easy


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> come on man, think of the poor energy companies.


I know yeah, It's hard to believe they can actually afford to keep a roof over their heads and put food on the table as it is :whistling:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just cut the cable with some snips, you will be fine


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just cut the cable with some snips, you will be fine


Then lick the end which comes from outside the house


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Swop red and black round - run it backwards then


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

A tenant of mine shoved a piece of cable up the side of the tails so the electric bypassed the meter, I didn't know till he moved out leaving the wire in the meter and the card meter was £180 overdrawn.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I work for one of the big six and I can tell you that it's a big risk ****ing with your meters these days, if a meter reader spots it, expect a fine!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

This is like me asking if cut down match stalks still work to get free games of pool in the pub I was rigging back in 1987


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

andysutils said:


> This is like me asking if cut down match stalks still work to get free games of pool in the pub I was rigging back in 1987


And do they??


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mrwright said:


> And do they??


They use to in the 80s when i was doing it yes. But the push slots are now on combination codes so that was fixed ages ago lol


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

What about turning appliances off when not being used? Or fit timers inbetween the appliance and the socket facia so items are not on during the day?

When go away on holiday turn everything off other than fridge, freezer ect. Same goes with Gas and water (usually part of the contract deal with home insurance)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> What about turning appliances off when not being used? Or fit timers inbetween the appliance and the socket facia so items are not on during the day?
> 
> When go away on holiday turn everything off other than fridge, freezer ect. Same goes with Gas and water (usually part of the contract deal with home insurance)


Get this man on money supermarket with tips like this! Haha 

The man is trying to steal electricity........


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Tiny drill hole on side and fishing line to Catch the wheel :whistling:


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont think magnet works on the newer smart meters


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Magnets work over here. May be different in England


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

chezzer said:


> Dont think magnet works on the newer smart meters


Magnets don't work on smart meters no but there's nothing in law that says you have to have a smart meter.

Not many people know this but under the gas and electric act 1989 you can provide your own meter for your supplier to fit. So long as it meets the regulations you can supply your supplier with a meter for them to fit.

Sadly though in reality the hell you'd have to go through to get them to remove it and come and fit one you want would be legendary. If you can avoid ever having one then you have a bit more leverage.

It's not a requirement to have a smart meter and you can refuse, so read between the lines there =)


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Magnets don't work on smart meters no but there's nothing in law that says you have to have a smart meter.
> 
> Not many people know this but under the gas and electric act 1989 you can provide your own meter for your supplier to fit. So long as it meets the regulations you can supply your supplier with a meter for them to fit.
> 
> ...


by law you must have a contract with a gas supply company to use gas, that contract will say they have the right to fit a smart meter, your information is wrong (again)


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Get this man on money supermarket with tips like this! Haha
> 
> The man is trying to steal electricity........


Depends how you read it surely?

Either stealing money by frigging the electrical meter (old style are easy, newer ones are a bit more tricky being digital or having an aluminium disc inside) or trying to reduce your bills. But that don't stop people pulling the main incoming fuse to kill the power, either bypass the meter with a switch (so you are paying for some leccy but not the full amount used) or install some older style electrical meter. There are many ways to work around it.

My suggestion was to reduce your bills.

Come speak to me on money saving techniques. Much better than money supermarket!


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Magnets don't work on smart meters no but there's nothing in law that says you have to have a smart meter.
> 
> Not many people know this but under the gas and electric act 1989 you can provide your own meter for your supplier to fit. So long as it meets the regulations you can supply your supplier with a meter for them to fit.
> 
> ...


That's new to me because if you have a problem with your gas meter, you contact your supplier and if it has been damaged due to age (quite common as the meters in most peoples homes were installed many many years ago) then it gets replaced at no cost to you. If your gas meter is over a certain age then it's also gets replaced for free due to health and safety.

I'm not sure where the supply your own meter comes in to this. Either you use the one that is provided by national grid or you have no gas. Simple.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> That's new to me because if you have a problem with your gas meter, you contact your supplier and if it has been damaged due to age (quite common as the meters in most peoples homes were installed many many years ago) then it gets replaced at no cost to you. If your gas meter is over a certain age then it's also gets replaced for free due to health and safety.
> 
> I'm not sure where the supply your own meter comes in to this. Either you use the one that is provided by national grid or you have no gas. Simple.


The OP asked about electric meters which I was referring to. Gas meters never crossed my mind tbh


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> The OP asked about electric meters which I was referring to. Gas meters never crossed my mind tbh


True, but you mentioned gas so I was just going along with that. Should read posts in more details lol


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> That's new to me because if you have a problem with your gas meter, you contact your supplier and if it has been damaged due to age (quite common as the meters in most peoples homes were installed many many years ago) then it gets replaced at no cost to you. If your gas meter is over a certain age then it's also gets replaced for free due to health and safety.
> 
> I'm not sure where the supply your own meter comes in to this. Either you use the one that is provided by national grid or you have no gas. Simple.


Just to say quite right you are although of course the cost is in the standing charge you pay for the life of the meter. Around a £100 a year most people pay - free is not a word recognised by private companies


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> True, but you mentioned gas so I was just going along with that. Should read posts in more details lol


No probs mate. It's the gas and electric act which covers both. I never mentioned gas meters just electric


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> The OP asked about electric meters which I was referring to. Gas meters never crossed my mind tbh


again, misleading - you can supply your own meter but it has to met the requirements of the power supplier, they will stipulate it has to be a smart meter.


----------

